# Armored wheels



## irvnriir (31 Dec 2021)

I cant find the information .

As far i understand there is 3 options to prevent flat wheels:

Solid wheels .
Filling with foam or other viscose/solid material .
Smaller-diameter hard and firm or elastic insert in the wheel .

But i can't figure out what is used in modern vehicles, for example SuperAV . I would appreciate help .


----------



## Fishbone Jones (1 Jan 2022)

Most, if not all, use runflats. That's your third option listed.


----------



## KevinB (5 Jan 2022)

Fishbone Jones said:


> Most, if not all, use runflats. That's your third option listed.


Several different models of run flat exist - some have exceptionally strong (and thick) sidewalls.
  The small diameter run flats often explode under high speed - so not ideal for car and SUV's - but good options for things like LAV tires..




irvnriir said:


> I cant find the information .
> 
> As far i understand there is 3 options to prevent flat wheels:
> 
> Solid wheels .


Solid tires don't absorb impact - and have a very short lifespan 


irvnriir said:


> -Filling with foam or other viscose/solid material .


Can be an extreme fire hazard - but too hard a foam and it cracks and causes issues - too soft and it won't support the tire - liquids will leak out of holes in the tire.


irvnriir said:


> -diameter hard and firm or elastic insert in the wheel .
> 
> But i can't figure out what is used in modern vehicles, for example SuperAV . I would appreciate help .


----------



## irvnriir (5 Jan 2022)

KevinB said:


> Several different models of run flat exist - some have exceptionally strong (and thick) sidewalls.


You mean sidewall of the wheel ? Do you know whether its used in military vehicles ?



KevinB said:


> too hard a foam and it cracks and causes issues - too soft and it won't support the tire - liquids will leak out of holes in the tire.


I suppose the concept is that the filling is an elastic solid which is softer than the tire material .


----------



## KevinB (5 Jan 2022)

irvnriir said:


> You mean sidewall of the wheel? Do you know whether its used in military vehicles?


Sidewall of the tire -- it really doesn't work in exceptionally heavy vehicles - so just for Cars and SUV's - my wife's Mercedes SUV has them.
  They work fairly well for short durations even at high speeds - (though you usually don't want to be doing high speeds for long -- they are generally designed to allow the driver to reduce speed while still under control) 

 LAV's have an interior "donut" hard interior section so it doesn't drive on the rims if the tire deflates -- they work for short range moves - but they explode at speed.    Most Armored wheeled vehicles use they - from "commercial" armored items like a Suburban or Sedan - to a LAV type vehicle.


----------



## irvnriir (5 Jan 2022)

As far i found out, it seems that SuperAV and the most of vehicles in use by US, use Hutchinson's Variable Function Insert "VFI" Runflats .


----------



## KevinB (6 Jan 2022)

irvnriir said:


> As far i found out, it seems that SuperAV and the most of vehicles in use by US, use Hutchinson's Variable Function Insert "VFI" Runflats .


Still comes apart at high speed if driven on the inner ring.   Despite the manufacturer claims - it is really a limp away - as opposed to continue the mission sort of thing, especially if on rough terrain.
   One down fine on a 8x8 - but two fronts and you aren't going anywhere fast -
   Mines, Arty etc will still wreck them.

Yes they are an enabler - but like anything have limitations.


----------



## irvnriir (6 Jan 2022)

[deleted]


----------

